# JSF NavigationTree



## Guest (10. Jan 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe bei einen Projekt von mir die Tree Komponente von JSF verwendet. Im Designer sieht alles gut aus, jedoch beim Ausführen der Webanwendung stellt er mir diesen Baum komisch dar. Die Beschriftungen befinden sich nicht nebn den Icons sondern darunter.

Hat irgendjemand shcon mal so ein Problem gehabt, bzw. weiß er eine Lösung dafür?

Hier mein Code:


```
<ui:tree binding="#{Navigation.tree_navigation}" id="tree_navigation"
        style="background-color: gray; font-size: 10px; height: 299px; line-height: normal; left: 0px; top: 48px; position: absolute; text-align: left; text-indent: 1px; width: 200px" text="Navigation">
        <ui:treeNode action="#{Navigation.treeNode1_action}" binding="#{Navigation.treeNode1}" id="treeNode1" target="t1" text="Home" url="Home.jsp">
            <c:facet name="image"/>
        </ui:treeNode>
        <ui:treeNode action="#{Navigation.treeNode2_action}" binding="#{Navigation.treeNode2}" expanded="true" id="treeNode2" text="Bewohner">
            <c:facet name="image"/>
            <ui:treeNode binding="#{Navigation.treeNode6}" expanded="true" id="treeNode6" text="Bewohner suchen">
                <c:facet name="image"/>
            </ui:treeNode>
            <ui:treeNode binding="#{Navigation.treeNode11}" id="treeNode11" text="Bewohner anlegen">
                <c:facet name="image"/>
            </ui:treeNode>
            <ui:treeNode binding="#{Navigation.treeNode8}" id="treeNode8" text="Bewohnerlisten">
                <c:facet name="image"/>
            </ui:treeNode>
        </ui:treeNode>
        <ui:treeNode action="#{Navigation.treeNode4_action}" binding="#{Navigation.treeNode4}" expanded="true" id="treeNode4" text="Profil">
            <c:facet name="image"/>
            <ui:treeNode binding="#{Navigation.treeNode10}" expanded="true" id="treeNode10" target="t1" text="Pw ändern" toolTip="Passwoort ändern" url="Changed_Password.jsp">
                <c:facet name="image"/>
            </ui:treeNode>
            <ui:treeNode binding="#{Navigation.treeNode12}" id="treeNode12" target="t1" text="Nachrichten" toolTip="Posteingang" url="Posteingang.jsp">
                <c:facet name="image"/>
            </ui:treeNode>
        </ui:treeNode>
        <ui:treeNode binding="#{Navigation.treeNode5}" expanded="true" id="treeNode5" style="height: 27px" text="Einstellungen">
            <c:facet name="image"/>
        </ui:treeNode>
    </ui:tree>
```


----------



## derro (10. Jan 2007)

dies war mein post, sorry, war nicht eingeloggt....


----------



## derro (17. Jan 2007)

Danke, hat sich bereits erübrigt. Das Problem war, das der Navigationsbaum in einen JavaServer Pages Fragment untergebracht war und dieses anscheinend Probleme mit dem Anzeigen des Trees hatte. Ohne jspf geht es.


----------

